# 811 - P3.32 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Software Version P3.32 for DP811*

Turbo QPSK performance enhancement
Readiness for Echo X due to launch next year
Blackout pop up rewording and other fixes to graphics
Guide performance corrections for most "No Info" cases
Miscellaneous minor fixes (Maintenance)


----------



## Golfer (Mar 3, 2004)

Anyone else having problems with your HD channels after the 3.32 update? All my HD channels are enlarged, fuzzy, etc and ESPN is really 'messed up'. I do a reboot by holding in the power button, etc, and it clears up. But it comes back eventually. 

I have had no problems with any of the updates prior to this one today.

Any suggestions?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds like the Turbo QPSK performance enhancement is overcharged!


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jason:

What should we expect to see? Not sure what issues bullets 1, 3 & 5 are actually targetting. For example, is studdering video adressed?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

They explained #1 and #5 on the tech chat.

The blackout mesage is the thing used for sports.

There missing a bullet though - did not break anything that was working on the 811, that should be on their check list everytime 

I cringe more about what the updates break vs. what they fix


----------



## hnl469 (Dec 8, 2004)

I've got the same problem. Just got off the phone w/dish. Can view locals either. Can't change aspect ratio(hd vs sd) lose the picture totally and there's a black bar on the right side of the screen, inch wide.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Everyone needs to go into their Upgrades menu (6-1-2) and choose "Ask before downloading", if they want to avoid trouble with this release.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Check to see if your HD resolution setting has been changed to 480p or 720p...

A couple times an update has switch the resolution on me to one of those


----------



## hnl469 (Dec 8, 2004)

Where do I find that?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Menu 6-1-9


----------



## hnl469 (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm on 1080i I've got the 34" dish HD TV


----------



## Golfer (Mar 3, 2004)

BFG said:


> Check to see if your HD resolution setting has been changed to 480p or 720p...
> 
> A couple times an update has switch the resolution on me to one of those


No, my HD resolution has not changed. And, I too, have the problem mentioned above. When I change from Normal, to stretch, etc, it screws up, bad.


----------



## Golfer (Mar 3, 2004)

hnl469 said:


> I've got the same problem. Just got off the phone w/dish. Can view locals either. Can't change aspect ratio(hd vs sd) lose the picture totally and there's a black bar on the right side of the screen, inch wide.


What did DISH suggest when you called them with the problem? Did you get any useful help? If so, please share, as I would love having it.

Thanks.


----------



## hnl469 (Dec 8, 2004)

They are reporting the problem to engineering and gave me a $9 credit as I can't watch any HD channels and my locals are out too. You should call too.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> *[*]Miscellaneous minor fixes (Maintenance)[/LIST]*


*

I wonder if this means the "full screen EPG BSOD" and "Add DTV bugs" have been fixed. Any 3.32 users out there that can confirm this?*


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have just learned that this release has been stopped. 

There is an issue that impacted the position adjustment as described below, and also an issue with Dish Home. 

For the mean time I am under the impression that P3.30 has been put into stream to revert P3.32.

I will let you know if I hear more.

Jason


----------

